# Saph 4870 X2 Gpu-Z 3.4 Bugs



## thraxed (Jun 23, 2009)

Gpu 1 - Left   Gpu 2 - Right

Im folding on GPU 2 only.  Though I have the fan speed set to 45 it shows 40 (default for me seems more like 27, but it always reads 40.  All the temps makes you think that Gpu 1 has all the activity, though it does show 99% load on Gpu 2 which is right.


----------

